# Little old lady in court -



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Defence Attorney: 
Will you please state your age?

Old Lady: 
I am 94 years old.

Defence Attorney: 
Will you tell us, in your own words, what happened the night of April 1st?

Old Lady: 
There I was, sitting there in my swing on my front porch on a warm spring evening, when a young man comes creeping up on the porch and sat down beside me.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you know him?

Old Lady: 
No, but he sure was friendly.

Defence Attorney: 
What happened after he sat down?

Old Lady: 
He started to rub my thigh.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you stop him?

Old Lady: 
No, I didn't stop him.

Defence Attorney: 
Why not?

Little Old Lady: 
It felt good. Nobody had done that since my Albert died some 30 years ago..

Defence Attorney: What happened next?

Old Lady: 
He began to rub all over of my body.

Defence Attorney: 
Did you stop him then?

Old Lady: 
No, I did not stop him.

Defence Attorney: 
Why not?

Old Lady: 
His rubbing made me feel all alive and excited. I haven't felt that good in years!

Defence Attorney: 
What happened next?

Old Lady: 
Well, by then, I was feeling so "spicy" that I just laid down and told him 'Take me, young man. Take me now! '

Defence Attorney: 
Did he take you?

Old Lady: 
Hell, no! He just yelled, "April Fool!" And that's why I shot him, the little bastard.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

not three bad jim......


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------

